# Plug Porn



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Where's it at? I know this is mainly a rod building forum but, SHOW ME SOME PLUGS! lol P.S. I love the custom rod work that is posted on here, true craftsmanship!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61787


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61787


I actually posted on that thread about bassbarn.com lol I just wanted to see if anybody has been building plugs, try to start a trend lol


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

wow that post looks familiar


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Jackalopehunter said:


> wow that post looks familiar


lol yeah we gotta give it a shot right? lol


----------

